# Great Miami River reports?



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I have my 16 and 11 year old brothers coming for the weekend and they want to river fish. I would really like to get them on some smallies. 

Anybody have a report of the great Miami river in between west carollton and middletown? Water temps would help.

Thanks all.


----------



## OHhio (Jun 19, 2013)

I was on that stretch last week. Water was about 62. Didn't have any luck at all. It was a nice day on the yak regardless. 

Never hurts to try. Good luck.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

You think the temps are down a little bit from that now?


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah but this weekend's warm up should be good I would think.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

savethetrophies said:


> Yeah but this weekend's warm up should be good I would think.


Hopefully! You going on the float tomorrow? You may see me waving from the bank lol


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

deltaoscar said:


>


Perfect! Is that a phone app?


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Website.

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=03272100


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

deltaoscar said:


>


With a warm spell on the way looks like theres still some real fishing to do before saugfishing


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

oldstinkyguy said:


> With a warm spell on the way looks like theres still some real fishing to do before saugfishing


I'm excited to get out tomorrow morning and again in the evening!


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

There is also an App, at least for Android called RiverFlows, it's free. Not sure about Apple.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

deltaoscar said:


> There is also an App, at least for Android called RiverFlows, it's free. Not sure about Apple.


I have android! I'm checking it out now


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

HydroGauges is a good one too. You can save your favorite streams and it also takes into account the forecast and shows you the future flow.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

SMBHooker said:


> HydroGauges is a good one too. You can save your favorite streams and it also takes into account the forecast and shows you the future flow.


That's the one I use. I do like it but the future forecasts seem to be off. I was reading it one day and it projected the water level to be 2 ft higher after we got a nice rain. Level ended up being less than a foot higher than it was. Still like the app though.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Just got done fishing for the day. No smallies. Did end up catching a nice fish ohio saugeye though. 21.5"
























My brother us crazy. Wading in cold water with shorts on lol


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

was on the whitewater near the GMR today, struck out badly. Water was hazy and the flow was good, just couldn't put a fish in the boat. I was hoping for some sauger action but that didnt happen. Smallmouth should technically be on the prowl again with the water jumping up in temps this week...


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

bnt55 said:


> was on the whitewater near the GMR today, struck out badly. Water was hazy and the flow was good, just couldn't put a fish in the boat. I was hoping for some sauger action but that didnt happen. Smallmouth should technically be on the prowl again with the water jumping up in temps this week...


Water was clear 2-3 ft visibility up here.


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Not uncommon for the GMR to turn gin-clear this time of year. I've never caught anything when the fish can see me coming.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Bohanan66 said:


> Not uncommon for the GMR to turn gin-clear this time of year. I've never caught anything when the fish can see me coming.


I'm noticing that trend!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Got out to river last night. Marked lots of fish and movement. Lost a fish on what I believe was probably my PB saugeye. At least it felt like it fought like one. 

Water Temps were around 56-58 degrees


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

gmr in montgomery county is doing good... sign up for weekly fishing reports


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

trailbreaker said:


> gmr in montgomery county is doing good... sign up for weekly fishing reports


Where do you sign up?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Where do you sign up?


https://apps.ohiodnr.gov/wildlife/dow/enewsletter/Fish Ohio Reports/fishohioreportsignup.htm


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> https://apps.ohiodnr.gov/wildlife/dow/enewsletter/Fish Ohio Reports/fishohioreportsignup.htm


 TB, Thanks for the link, I just signed up


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

trailbreaker said:


> https://apps.ohiodnr.gov/wildlife/dow/enewsletter/Fish Ohio Reports/fishohioreportsignup.htm










Saugeye Tom said:


> TB, Thanks for the link, I just signed up



Yep. Thanks


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

you're both welcome


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

signed up as well. thanks trailbreaker!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome plus they give ohio river reports


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Anybody with water temps today? How does the fishing look for this weekend. I know it's supposed to be cold and get some snow flurries possibly. I might be a crazy person and float the river in the cold


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Anybody with water temps today? How does the fishing look for this weekend. I know it's supposed to be cold and get some snow flurries possibly. I might be a crazy person and float the river in the cold


ask house he'll do it


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

the levels has been very low 

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=iln&gage=MIAO1


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

trailbreaker said:


> ask house he'll do it


I know! I'd go with him. Ive seen some of his posts. Lets go house!


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Which part of the gmr are we talking about here ?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

zack2345 said:


> Which part of the gmr are we talking about here ?


West Carrollton to middletown area


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

I plan on hitting the gmr at some point this weekend after bow hunting...going for a surf and turf weekend, deer and fish.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

bnt55 said:


> I plan on hitting the gmr at some point this weekend after bow hunting...going for a surf and turf weekend, deer and fish.


What part?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

zack2345 said:


> Which part of the gmr are we talking about here ?


i fish the hamilton area


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> What part?



Not sure yet, probably the southern end near the whitewater. Ill be running my jet so I need a ramp to get the boat in. I will be targeting saugers so I was thinking the southern end towards the Ohio might hold more numbers, if they are even making their up this early.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

bnt55 said:


> Not sure yet, probably the southern end near the whitewater. Ill be running my jet so I need a ramp to get the boat in. I will be targeting saugers so I was thinking the southern end towards the Ohio might hold more numbers, if they are even making their up this early.


I've never been past middletown on that river. I would like you try thr southern part. I expect where it dumps into the ohio gets hammered?


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

bnt55 said:


> Not sure yet, probably the southern end near the whitewater. Ill be running my jet so I need a ramp to get the boat in. I will be targeting saugers so I was thinking the southern end towards the Ohio might hold more numbers, if they are even making their up this early.


Hey man could I get my boat up into that campground that's on the left of the gmr ? I've taken my boat up past the bridge but how deep is it up by the campground


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I've never been past middletown on that river. I would like you try thr southern part. I expect where it dumps into the ohio gets hammered?


Yes it does on occasion, a lot of guys troll the confluence of the two rivers in spring and fall. Once you go up the Miami a mile or so from the Ohio it becomes too shallow to get a standard outboard boat through and its pretty much canoe or kayak access only.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

bnt55 said:


> Yes it does on occasion, a lot of guys troll the confluence of the two rivers in spring and fall. Once you go up the Miami a mile or so from the Ohio it becomes too shallow to get a standard outboard boat through and its pretty much canoe or kayak access only.


Ill have to rememeber that for next year. I want to down there with the yak sometime


----------

